# Sourcing pegboard



## Noggsy (31 May 2012)

I'm looking to source some reasonably priced pegboard to mount my tools on in an effort to prevent having to make loads of holes in my wooden workshop walls. I've looked a lot at Google and eBay with little success. Has anyone, particularly in the north west, had any joy? It seems to be harder to find than I thought looking back over previous threads on the forum.


----------



## hammer n nails (31 May 2012)

Liddil had some tool racks with pegboard


----------



## Noggsy (31 May 2012)

Cheers Hammer, I was going to nip there today to have a look at that power carver, I'll have a loo,k thanks.


----------



## marcros (31 May 2012)

The lidl stuff didnt look very good last time. worth a look whilst you are there though.


----------



## Bluekingfisher (31 May 2012)

I was perusiong the Jewsons website yesterday for ply wood. They have pegboard listed in their sheets goods section. I think it said it was 3.2mm thick. I didn't check out the price but it did say it was an economical product??

Good luck


----------



## Eric The Viking (1 Jun 2012)

It's years since I saw or used any, although I'll have to soon, as I'm trying to sort the workshop out too.

It used to be available from hardboard manufacturers, but then they used to make decent oiled hardboard too :-(

Is it no longer generally sold by timber merchants? 3.2mm sounds a bit thin for the job if it's taking weight and metal hooks in the holes...

[later] I should learn to use Google! 

Lathams and others still sell oil-tempered board in 3.2 and 6mm thicknesses, also pegboard similarly (and that is oil-temprered too). And we have a Lathams branch in Bristol


----------



## Bluekingfisher (1 Jun 2012)

Good to know that it still exists, particularly in the 6mm dims.

I post a similar thread a while bnack and the come back was that 6mm hardboard was no longer made and that 6mm MDF had taken over where the OTH had once been prominent.


----------



## Shultzy (1 Jun 2012)

I wouldn't bother with pegboard. 
Take a sheet of 6mm mdf of the size you need
batten all round with 2"x1"
put a square section in the middle, if its too large which will stop the centre sagging
lay all your tools on top
drill the holes you need or glue blocks on
hang on wall


----------



## Noggsy (2 Jun 2012)

Schultzy, I came to similar conclusion and got some ply (it matches the colour of the cabin more than mdf). Thanks to everyone for the ideas though.


----------

